# How many teenage girls was hunting in single digits on Friday night?



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

This was my daughters first bow kill. Shot her at 30 yards and she put a perfect double lung shot on her. Proud papa here! Oh by the way it was a cold sit in the blind.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats young lady you are a trooper for sure


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

One! Yours! Congrats!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice size deer..... congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent doe for sure.
And just as good a shot too.
Congrats to her...and her proud papa.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

You should be proud! There aren't many teenage boys, let alone grown men that would sit out in that crap! Good job young lady, very nice deer! The smile says it all!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Great placement and grit to withstand the cold. Nicely done young lady. 

Kip


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice job good sized doe also


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations always fun in the late season.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations !! Always great to see young OutdoorsWomen !!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Great idea with the wading pool!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that’s a nice size doe! Congrats to her


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Congrats!! Very nicely done!!!


----------

